# Smoked Beef Heart and Tongue



## FuturistOptimist (Oct 8, 2018)

I didn't see too many place online talking about smoked beef heart and beef tongue, but I gave it a go anyway... and boy did it come out great!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 8, 2018)

Sure looks good...  I could eat the entire tongue for lunch...


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm not into it personally, but my wife would give her eye teeth for that meal. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Jeff Wright (Oct 8, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> but my wife would give her eye teeth for that meal.



Lol, not into it myself, but it does look good.  Quoted above becasue I am guessing someone on here has actually eaten the beef eye teeth??


----------



## AP514 (Oct 8, 2018)

Wow that looks good...I have not had tongue in years and years...my mom used to make tongue sandwiches for me when I was a kid...with onion, mayo and smoked cheese.


----------



## Medina Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

Looks great. My family loves beef tongue. Next time we will smoke it....


----------



## buzzy (Oct 8, 2018)

Awesome looking. Points for sure!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 8, 2018)

Looks good to me, love both tongue and heart.
Nice pics, *like!*


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2018)

Yup!!
Love me some Tongue & Heart !!
Bet that Tongue was nice & Tender too!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## HarleySmoker417 (Oct 8, 2018)

Going to have to try that.... what IT did you go on the tongue?


----------



## FuturistOptimist (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks everyone! I was super pleased with how it came out. Wasn't sure what temp to cook the tongue to since we had already poached it so we could peel the skin off. Went to stick my thermometer in and it slid in like butter. Took it off then at around 157 if I remember correctly.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 9, 2018)

FO, your smoke looks delicious, I'd love about half of each piece! :)


----------



## FuturistOptimist (Oct 9, 2018)

Thank you sir! I wish I could email you some!


----------



## meatallica (Oct 10, 2018)

That looks fantastic! I've been thinking about smoking beef tongue for my Dad. He grew up on a farm in Lebanon, PA. and said he misses the way his grandmother prepared it.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 15, 2019)

OILFIELDTOOL said:


> Great minds think alike! For Father’s Day, I’ve picked up a cow tongue and heart. I’ll smoke them with the brisket tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks Steve, for taking the time to post great info and pics.


This thread and the OP haven't been seen in 8 months.


----------



## DPB (Oct 20, 2022)

I just got home with 2 hearts and 1 tongue, what were your steps like rub, temp, length of cook. My mother would boil tongue then grind it for sandwiches. Could you share your steps.
Dan


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 20, 2022)

My wife eats beef heart and all she does is pan fry it. I bet I could toss it on the Kettle with some beef  seasoning and take it up a notch. As for the tongue. My MIL used to do the same -  boil it all day, but she would slice it up for sammies. I had to leave the house when she was cooking it, because it looked like something out of a Hannibal Lecter movie.

Chris

Edit: I meant beef heart is pan fried.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 20, 2022)

I believe it was 

 crazymoon
  that had a heck of a thread for hearts. Maybe he'll see this and respond.  

Ryan


----------



## Sven Svensson (Oct 20, 2022)

I’ve had beef tongue a couple times in the past and what I remember is it tasting super beefy. Is that correct?


----------



## Hockeydudde (Oct 21, 2022)

When you smoke heart, do you trim out the valves and chamber walls first, or do you leave them in? Do they breakdown, out start tuff and you just pick them out?

Both these cuts, but particularly tongue are VERY lean. Do you need to do anything to keep them from drying out? I've only braised or fried hearts and tongues.


----------



## cutplug (Oct 21, 2022)

Can't answer the heart question but if you have an extra aortic valve let me know!
 For the tongue I have been wanting to make pastrami but whenever I see one for sale they want
$35 bucks for the thing.


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 21, 2022)

Nice pics


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> My wife eats beef tongue and all she does is pan fry it. I bet I could toss it on the Kettle with some beef  seasoning and take it up a notch. As for the tongue. My MIL used to do the same -  boil it all day, but she would slice it up for sammies. I had to leave the house when she was cooking it, because it looked like something out of a Hannibal Lecter movie.
> 
> Chris





DPB said:


> I just got home with 2 hearts and 1 tongue, what were your steps like rub, temp, length of cook. My mother would boil tongue then grind it for sandwiches. Could you share your steps.
> Dan





Hockeydudde said:


> When you smoke heart, do you trim out the valves and chamber walls first, or do you leave them in? Do they breakdown, out start tuff and you just pick them out?
> 
> Both these cuts, but particularly tongue are VERY lean. Do you need to do anything to keep them from drying out? I've only braised or fried hearts and tongues.



Hey guys,
Here's a time I cut a Deer heart up, and added some Tender Quick just for flavor. This is best for snacks during a Game on TV, because I made them in small pieces:

Check here for Step by Step on preparing the Deer Heart seen below:
*Deer Heart (TQ Seasoned & Sauteed in Butter)*

  <<One Medium Deer Heart>>







Sautéing in Butter:






Awesome Snacking:


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 21, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Hey guys,
> Here's a time I cut a Deer heart up, and added some Tender Quick just for flavor. This is best for snacks during a Game on TV, because I made them in small pieces:
> 
> Check here for Step by Step on preparing the Deer Heart seen below:
> ...


Boy, sure don't know how I missed that thread but that looks like a bowl full of candy to me! Will definitely be trying that! And to think all my deer hunting buddies thought I was nuts when I told them to save the hearts for me!

Ryan


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Oct 21, 2022)

DPB said:


> I just got home with 2 hearts and 1 tongue, what were your steps like rub, temp, length of cook. My mother would boil tongue then grind it for sandwiches. Could you share your steps.
> Dan








						Smoked Beef Heart...
					

...is something I've never cooked or eaten. A friend had a cow butchered and one of the things he offered me was the heart and I happily accepted.  I trimmed and seasoned it with pepper, onion powder, garlic powder, and a rub I make. I didn't add any additional salt other than what's in my rub...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 26, 2022)

Hockeydudde said:


> When you smoke heart, do you trim out the valves and chamber walls first, or do you leave them in? Do they breakdown, out start tuff and you just pick them out?
> 
> Both these cuts, but particularly tongue are VERY lean. Do you need to do anything to keep them from drying out? I've only braised or fried hearts and tongues.


HD, I just trim off ALL the fat at the top of the heart. Discard the inner junk when slicing up the smoked heart.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Oct 26, 2022)

crazymoon said:


> HD, I just trim off ALL the fat at the top of the heart. Discard the inner junk when slicing up the smoked heart.


Thanks!


----------

